# How many women regularly put on lingerie for sex?



## SaraBell (Jun 3, 2010)

I have a ton of lingerie, I love it...but I rarely put it on for sex. I tend to mostly wear it around the house when I'm alone, or, when I have (girl)friends over drinking we sometimes dress up in it for fun. 

Does anybody else have lingerie they don't usually wear for sex?

Does anybody else wear their lingerie on other occasions? And if so, when?


----------



## Antithesis (May 10, 2010)

If I think sex is on the cards I do tend to put on some nicer underwear if I'm in sth skanky.


----------



## Monte (Feb 17, 2010)

If I know I'm going to have sex, I put on my nicer underwear, but I feel like the guys that I've had sex with didn't even notice, so that's why I haven't gone all out. All I need is a "Wow you look hot in that" and I'll be headed to Victoria Secret, but since that amount of enthusiasm isn't shown, I'll stick with what I got 'til I need some new stuff.


----------



## Trauma (May 7, 2010)

I'd appreciate it, no-one wants to unwrap a present wrapped in newspaper, they want nice stuff with bows 'n ribbons 'n shit. Thumbs up to the dress ups.


----------



## Inverse (Jun 3, 2010)

Monte said:


> If I know I'm going to have sex, I put on my nicer underwear, but I feel like the guys that I've had sex with didn't even notice, so that's why I haven't gone all out. All I need is a "Wow you look hot in that" and I'll be headed to Victoria Secret, but since that amount of enthusiasm isn't shown, I'll stick with what I got 'til I need some new stuff.


It astonishes me some guys get laid at all with that kind of attitude. *laughs* It usually takes me a minute to roll my jaw back up off the floor~

Though I typically think simple and soft but bright colors are the best. It's delicious~ but not sure you would call it lingerie!


----------



## SaraBell (Jun 3, 2010)

I guess I should have said that I don't really consider sexy/cute underwear to be lingerie (I wear that all the time). I meant more "costume-y" type stuff...corsets, garters, stockings, etc


----------



## TurranMC (Sep 15, 2009)

SaraBell said:


> I have a ton of lingerie, I love it...but I rarely put it on for sex. I tend to mostly wear it around the house when I'm alone, or, when I have (girl)friends over drinking we sometimes dress up in it for fun.


Personally as a man I don't care very much about lingerie. It's cool if you want me to want to have sex with you. But once we're actually approaching the actual sex I'm just gonna take all that shit off anyway so who cares.


----------



## Inverse (Jun 3, 2010)

TurranMC said:


> Personally as a man I don't care very much about lingerie. It's cool if you want me to want to have sex with you. But once we're actually approaching the actual sex I'm just gonna take all that shit off anyway so who cares.


Lingerie is an interesting ritual. The selection process at the store, the envisioning of how she would look in it, the colors against her skin, how they feel, how they make her feel. It's not necessarily about you. Yet she projects all those decisions from the moment she bought it until the moment she reveals it to you. Whether you were part of that original thought process when she bought it or not, when you see her in it... you are now a part of all of that. A part of the fantasy, however subtle. Who cares? She does of course. She cared enough to show _you _the result of a process that was started long before she clasped on the bra before bedding with you. It's worth acknowledging with more than just arousal~ it should be acknowledged with your eyes, your lips or your words, but above all it should be acknowledged. <3


----------



## TurranMC (Sep 15, 2009)

Inverse said:


> Lingerie is an interesting ritual. The selection process at the store, the envisioning of how she would look in it, the colors against her skin, how they feel, how they make her feel. It's not necessarily about you. Yet she projects all those decisions from the moment she bought it until the moment she reveals it to you. Whether you were part of that original thought process when she bought it or not, when you see her in it... you are now a part of all of that. A part of the fantasy, however subtle. Who cares? She does of course. She cared enough to show _you _the result of a process that was started long before she clasped on the bra before bedding with you. It's worth acknowledging with more than just arousal~ it should be acknowledged with your eyes, your lips or your words, but above all it should be acknowledged. <3


That's very cute, but if someone bought me a new lamp, I wouldn't care. I didn't ask for a lamp. That's great if you spent days picking out the perfect lamp, and I appreciate you care so much about me, but it's not something I'm very interested in so my appreciation would be very limited. Now imagine if instead of discussing a lamp we're talking about a woman wearing sexy lingerie. I just don't care very much.


----------



## Ahoy (Apr 12, 2010)

TurranMC said:


> That's very cute, but if someone bought me a new lamp, I wouldn't care. I didn't ask for a lamp. That's great if you spent days picking out the perfect lamp, and I appreciate you care so much about me, but it's not something I'm very interested in so my appreciation would be very limited. Now imagine if instead of discussing a lamp we're talking about a woman wearing sexy lingerie. I just don't care very much.


I'm going to go out on a limb here, and say that lamps and lingerie are not at all the same thing. One's a (admittedly mundane) bringer of illumination, and the other is a part of a mating ritual. Also, it's the thought that counts :wink:


----------



## TurranMC (Sep 15, 2009)

Ahoy said:


> I'm going to go out on a limb here, and say that lamps and lingerie are not at all the same thing. One's a (admittedly mundane) bringer of illumination, and the other is a part of a mating ritual. Also, it's the thought that counts :wink:


To say it's the thought that counts is shit. Some people don't like flowers. It doesn't matter if I spent seven days picking out the perfect flower to give this person, they don't like flowers, so of course their appreciation will be limited. This is especially true when you consider that they put so much thought into it they might have cared more about what I want. Next I could argue anything that is remotely relevant to the actual sex is part of the ritual. But you don't care about those things. The lingerie is only part of the mating ritual because you make it so. To me, it's nothing.


----------



## Drake (Oct 31, 2009)

I love lingerie, its not an everyday occurrence, but it is a nice treat. Course my wife is smoking hot anyways, so when she dresses up and surprises me by taking the effort to put on lingerie and all, i try to show my appreciation.


----------



## Aerorobyn (Nov 11, 2009)

Well, I'm personally not one for lingerie. I mean, it might be nice to wear on some sort of special occasion or something, but it's definitely not my thing. Why? It's just going to come off and be thrown on the floor anyways; and chances are my partner won't even notice, because they will be too preoccupied with thinking about getting their sex on, sooo... 

I guess if my partner ever wanted me to dress up in some nice lingerie I could do that, but... :crazy: I'm good without it. I just need to feel loved, and lingerie doesn't make me feel loved. :crying: It also tends to be a bit pricey - has anybody ever noticed this? You can get the cheap shit, yeah. But the good stuff tends to be on the high end of the price range, and I think it's kind of stupid to spend a lot of money on one piece of clothing. That's being a bit irresponsible. :dry:


----------



## thewindlistens (Mar 12, 2009)

Inverse said:


> It astonishes me some guys get laid at all with that kind of attitude.


Attitude? What does this have to do with attitude? If I like something I'll look interested without even trying, if I don't like it I won't. I'm not going to pretend, I suck at it and it's dishonest and therefore leads to problems down the line.

...maybe this isn't a problem for me because I usually want to sleep with the women that I actually like.


----------



## Paul (Apr 12, 2010)

I prefer to stop at Victoria's Secret on my own and buy that someone special, in my life, something very sexy.


----------



## Slkmcphee (Oct 19, 2009)

Somehow when I shop for lingerie it always seems to lower my self-esteem. I am in good shape (size 4) but I just never feel like lingerie is made for me. Also, I over-analyze...I'm not buying it for me, I am buying it for him....would he like this....maybe that....oh, hell.

My husband likes it a lot, though. He's a big visual guy. He buys me stuff (he's ISFP) that he wants me to wear. Makes it more special and I have less anxiety about buying it. I will wear whatever crazy thing he buys, just don't make me shop for it. (I don't like clothes shopping in general).


----------



## Female INFJ (Feb 27, 2010)

SaraBell said:


> I have a ton of lingerie, I love it...but I rarely put it on for sex. I tend to mostly wear it around the house when I'm alone, or, when I have (girl)friends over drinking we sometimes dress up in it for fun.
> 
> Does anybody else have lingerie they don't usually wear for sex?
> 
> Does anybody else wear their lingerie on other occasions? And if so, when?


*SaraBell *- that sounds like some sexy hang out with your girl friends! i haven't done that with my girl friends, they would likely appreciate various types of lingerie and colors, i suppose more like fashion or something. although i guess like most girls we sometimes underwear shop together, me and my gals.

having something nice under your clothes feels good sometimes. I think it is fashionable now to kind of wear some lingerie, like maybe underneath a suit jacket or something, but i don't really dress like that...i recall when slip dresses were in, i thought that was nice...but i'm not one for wearing my stuff outdoors like that.



Monte said:


> If I know I'm going to have sex, I put on my nicer underwear, but I feel like the guys that I've had sex with didn't even notice, so that's why I haven't gone all out. All I need is a "Wow you look hot in that" and I'll be headed to Victoria Secret, but since that amount of enthusiasm isn't shown, I'll stick with what I got 'til I need some new stuff.





Aerorobyn said:


> Well, I'm personally not one for lingerie. I mean, it might be nice to wear on some sort of special occasion or something, but it's definitely not my thing. Why? It's just going to come off and be thrown on the floor anyways; and chances are my partner won't even notice, because they will be too preoccupied with thinking about getting their sex on, sooo...
> 
> I guess if my partner ever wanted me to dress up in some nice lingerie I could do that, but... :crazy: I'm good without it. I just need to feel loved, and lingerie doesn't make me feel loved. :crying: It also tends to be a bit pricey - has anybody ever noticed this? You can get the cheap shit, yeah. But the good stuff tends to be on the high end of the price range, and I think it's kind of stupid to spend a lot of money on one piece of clothing. That's being a bit irresponsible. :dry:


*Monte *and* Aerorobyn* - what you say is so truthful. most guys wouldn't know the difference between la perla and victoria secret - or agent provocateur (although i feel they should!) and i guess the same as fashion, flashing a guy with too much stuff may not impress him. Lingerie can be expensive too...why over spend on such things? 
Monte, although unenthusiastic about lingerie, hopefully your man is enthused about all the other stuff 

besides, if you want something _ripped off _in action - it is better to go with the cheaper stuff! hehehe but good call, not worth over spending.



Inverse said:


> It astonishes me some guys get laid at all with that kind of attitude. *laughs* It usually takes me a minute to roll my jaw back up off the floor~
> 
> Though I typically think simple and soft but bright colors are the best. It's delicious~ but not sure you would call it lingerie!


*
Inverse -* Bright colors are exciting, I like tropical colors too. Nice to hear that some men appreciate the efforts ladies put into dressing up...I think there should be more bright colors in life, and in lingerie!



Paul said:


> I prefer to stop at Victoria's Secret on my own and buy that someone special, in my life, something very sexy.


Hey* Paul *- how have you been? I still haven't wrote what happened with my friend, but I will get to it...I have never had some guy do that for me before, sounds REALLY nice and intimate. It would make me shy to receive a gift like that! and some guys these days, I wouldn't trust them to know what I like (but i suppose it is for them too) most of my guy friends don't even know my taste in chocolate - but I guess since your time things were done a bit differently, and maybe more romantically and tastefully. a lot of stuff now just looks trashy, no romance (this is a positive thing i am saying about age, Paul, not a negative)

I like this topic, so I wrote lots, sorry  

oh i should answer the question too. i usually don't have special stuff on, unless it is a special occasion, and then i break out the super sexy stuff...i'm usually wearing cute things under my clothes though, just for me. but yes, for sex, i usually have something nice put on, for whatever mood i feel in, or i plan to wear what i know my partner would love.


----------



## Trauma (May 7, 2010)

I don't think guys are interested in the brand of the lingerie you buy, it's what wears the lingerie that is most important, with that being said it is important that the item be somewhat well made and tasteful not really cheap stuff that makes her look like a tramp. I'm sure you can think of several brands that would fit the bill here but I doubt many guys would care too much.


----------

